# Any Class Action Lawsuit know ?



## Jerry Sim (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello,

Is any Class Action Lawsuit going on or is planned against HGVC in Florida, California, Hawaii or Nevada against HGVC?

Jerry


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 19, 2019)

Sorry, dude...
No class actions are going on, planned or rumored against HGVC.
[except with respect to the $100 hotel rebate for a presentation].
HGVC itself is actually one of the more owner-friendly TS systems.

True, it's sales-weasels, like TS sales everywhere, make things up.
But... the contract you sign controls what you own.
After the rescission period, you need to learn to use what you own.

HGVC has no duty to help you dispose of your TS. That's on you.
Read the sticky-posts at the top of the Buying, Selling... forum for
help with that.
.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 19, 2019)

Jerry Sim said:


> I am asking because HGVC makes me recently an offer regarding my Timeshare, that is not great but at least I would be free from future obligation. But in exchange, I waive the right to ask for any damage in the future.



I would caution you to be careful and ensure that it is truly HGVC making the offer.    Also, ensure that you don't pay any upfront money because then you will know that it is a scam.

@TUGBrian did recently start a thread - here about ARDA page "responsibleexit.com".     HGVC along with several others is listed as participating in offering owner exit program available.    I would be very interested what kind of program HGVC is offering.    Please update us if you move forward with their offer.


----------



## tombanjo (Jan 19, 2019)

Make sure you are dealing with the real HGVC. While ....possible.... they make an offer out of the blue for your timeshare, it is not a normal practice.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 19, 2019)

Jerry Sim said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is any Class Action Lawsuit going on or is planned against HGVC in Florida, California, Hawaii or Nevada against HGVC?
> 
> Jerry



What is your issue or concern exactly?


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 19, 2019)

In most class action law suits involving timeshares only the attorneys make money.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 20, 2019)

RX8 said:


> What is your issue or concern exactly?



I wondered the same.  It looks like the explanation by the OP was in a follow-up post that now no longer exists.  GT75 quotes the missing post in his reply in post #3.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2019)

Jerry Sim said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is any Class Action Lawsuit going on or is planned against HGVC in Florida, California, Hawaii or Nevada against HGVC?
> 
> Jerry



Yup, if it hasn't been resolved yet. I don't know why you couldn't just google it unless you were looking for others involved in the suit.

https://www.truthinadvertising.org/...7/11/Elder-v-Hilton-1st-amended-complaint.pdf

Bill


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 20, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Yup, if it hasn't been resolved yet. I don't know why you couldn't just google it unless you were looking for others involved in the suit.
> 
> https://www.truthinadvertising.org/...7/11/Elder-v-Hilton-1st-amended-complaint.pdf
> 
> Bill



This suit is not about a purchase gone bad, but is over the wording on the $100 rebate you often get for attending a presentation.    While i can agree they are overly complicated by having different certificates for each brand, I don't think i would sue over the rebate not working out.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2019)

Interesting to me is that enough people were upset enough to join the suit and that an attorney decided it was worth it to take it on.

Bill


----------



## dayooper (Jan 20, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Interesting to me is that enough people were upset enough to join the suit and that an attorney decided it was worth it to take it on.
> 
> Bill



Eh, a person who feels deceived can be pretty motivated for redemption. The attorney, on the hand, must be hoping for some pretty heavy punitive damages. This further reinforces my stance on going to sales pitches.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 20, 2019)

Okay, I'm curious but I started dozing off several sentences into the document.  Would anyone be kind enough to tell me what they're suing over.

I think I got it...

When booking a stay at a Hilton in Orlando he was offered a certificate for $100 off his next Hilton stay if he attended a timeshare presentation.  He attended the presentation and received the certificate.

He later stayed at a Double Tree Hotel.  When he mailed in his certificate to receive his $89 rebate for his stay at the Double Tree hotel his request was denied.  Hilton said the certificate is only good at Hilton Hotels or Hilton Grand Vacation Clubs.

Feel free to correct any of the above as I sort of scanned the document.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 20, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> Okay, I'm curious but I started dozing off several sentences into the document.  Would anyone be kind enough to tell me what they're suing over.
> 
> I think I got it...
> 
> ...



That’s correct. In later certificates it was spelled out exactly where they could stay (Hilton Hotels or HGVC).


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 20, 2019)

As a gift for attending a timeshare promotion by HGVC, prospects were given a coupon for $100 rebate on a stay at a Hilton Hotel.  You had to pay the bill, then send in a copy along with the coupon - and you were supposed to get a check for up to $100.  The coupons were denied when people stayed at a Doubletree, (by Hilton), Homewood Suites, Hilton Garden Inn, and Home 2 Suites (by Hilton).  Because they were not a "Hilton Hotel."  Sales people said that customers could stay at "any Hilton" to get the reward.  I would sue also.  True bunch of crap......


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 22, 2019)

When we attended a sales presentation at W57 a few years ago, part of the reward was a $100 certificate for our next stay at a Hilton.  I happened to notice the conditions stated it had to be used within 6 months at a Hilton hotel in the USA.  I stated that if it could not be used at a Hilton in Canada, then it would be of zero use to us, since we would not be back in the USA within the 6-month limit.

I will give HGVC credit.  They instead issued us with an extra $100 reward certificate for use in certain restaurants in New York City.  We covered a good portion of the cost of our meal the following night at a very nice Italian restaurant.  It does help to read the fine print, sometimes.


----------



## Shmiddy (Jan 22, 2019)

In Hawaii we get $100 in 'Hilton Bucks' that we use towards a nice dinner at the hotel restaurant. Been doing it for years - sure they'll eventually stop inviting us to the presentations.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jan 22, 2019)

CanuckTravlr said:


> When we attended a sales presentation at W57 a few years ago, part of the reward was a $100 certificate for our next stay at a Hilton.  I happened to notice the conditions stated it had to be used within 6 months at a Hilton hotel in the USA.  I stated that if it could not be used at a Hilton in Canada, then it would be of zero use to us, since we would not be back in the USA within the 6-month limit.
> 
> I will give HGVC credit.  They instead issued us with an extra $100 reward certificate for use in certain restaurants in New York City.  We covered a good portion of the cost of our meal the following night at a very nice Italian restaurant.  It does help to read the fine print, sometimes.



Same deal, same place.  We did use it though as I remember at a Hilton Garden Inn and they accepted it.  

I just got back from the Elara in Vegas and got the full court press to do the "owners update".  I told them no as I was planning doing a "update" at my home property in NYC in 
April as I have some "issues" with what was told to me when I purchased there 3 years ago.  I finally ended up saying to them they don't want to deal with me as I may looking for a way to "unwind myself from HGVC", at that point they backed off.


----------

